# Michigan: Where are we hiring



## Hockey (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm looking for a new job, and looking pretty fast.


Anyone know who is hiring?  Salary?


Star EMS in Pontiac any good?


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jun 21, 2009)

As a native Michigander, it's looking pretty ugly.  Look into transport companies, like MIR, or something like that.  So many departments up there don't run their own EMS, and contract out transport companies instead.  They'll dedicate an ambulance to cover an area, and they'll post out there somewhere and respond along side the fire department for emergency calls.

But honestly?  You're looking for a needle in a haystack.  Nurses are the one thing with job opportunities in Michigan, and only if you're already an RN when you get there.  Trying to go to school while in Michigan is near impossible, with clinicals being so competed for right now that you may have to wait for a couple semesters after a class just to take the attached clinical session.  

Good luck to you, man, but you might want to think about getting out of state for a little while.  We're going back to Michigan real soon, hopefully, but not until the wife is out of the Navy and I'm out of school.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 21, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> I'm looking for a new job, and looking pretty fast.
> 
> 
> Anyone know who is hiring?  Salary?
> ...



Star EMS is good, however not hiring basics. They'll interview you though, they interview everyone. Try Community.
Rumor has it that Detroit EMS will be starting another hiring cycle in July. So check the City's website often in July.



PapaBear434 said:


> Trying to go to school while in Michigan is near impossible, with clinicals being so competed for right now that you may have to wait for a couple semesters after a class just to take the attached clinical session.



That only depends on where you go. My Paramedic school has open clinical times. Just about any time I'd like to do a clinical... the slot is open.


----------



## Hockey (Jun 22, 2009)

*Universal-Macomb ?
*


----------



## Hockey (Jun 22, 2009)

Lansing area?


Mercy Ambulance?


Lansing-Mason Area Ambulance?


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jun 22, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> That only depends on where you go. My Paramedic school has open clinical times. Just about any time I'd like to do a clinical... the slot is open.



I was talking more about nursing clinicals, not so much medic ones.


----------



## Hockey (Jun 24, 2009)

And laid off today


Wow

I applied at Clinton Area Ambulance Service, Lansing-Mason (sounds semi-promising) and Mercy (Lansing)

Anybody?


----------



## MMiz (Jun 24, 2009)

Why did you lose your job?

I don't know of any else in the area that are hiring.


----------



## Hockey (Jun 24, 2009)

MMiz said:


> Why did you lose your job?
> 
> I don't know of any else in the area that are hiring.




5 of us gone

One base went ALS bumping us off the schedule


They swore they were getting a transfer contract (which I knew would fall through but for some reason they believed it) and they started a day car which is fine but the day car is the only backup truck they had and when they realized finally they didn't have the contract and one of the trucks blew up basically, lots of people got screwed by the pooch


This was only a temp place anyway.  Had and still has bad rep for people not getting paid, bad equipment, neglected trucks...you know...one of those places OSHA loves


----------



## Shabo (Jun 24, 2009)

I was just talking to the head of hiring for an area transport service a week or two ago,and she said that they average 10 basic applications A DAY without advertising. Needless to say the basic market in the area is stuffed to capacity, and then some. I wish you the best of luck in finding a position... You might have some luck with an ER until you find another ride.


----------



## Hockey (Jun 24, 2009)

Shabo said:


> I was just talking to the head of hiring for an area transport service a week or two ago,and she said that they average 10 basic applications A DAY without advertising. Needless to say the basic market in the area is stuffed to capacity, and then some. I wish you the best of luck in finding a position... You might have some luck with an ER until you find another ride.




Yeah the market here is flooded with them and its wrong that it is.  These schools are telling people that you can get a job without any problem at all

And I have experience so


----------



## Hastings (Jun 25, 2009)

Calhoun and Branch county. Kalamazoo as well. Ingham is fire. Washtenaw is limited. Much of the east is fire, and limited opportunities in the north.

In other words, the Southwest.

I believe LifeCare in Calhoun just hired many new basics AND medics. Pride and Life in Kalamazoo often have openings. DVA in Flint, but only because the people I know that choose that company never stay long.

As for the others, Mercy of Lansing is...just no. Don't do it. Seriously. I couldn't possibly feel stronger about a service. Lansing-Mason is pretty decent. Macomb? Boring. Poor pay. Not worth it.

Seriously though, hiring is off the charts from Battle Creek to Coldwater. Kalamazoo to (sometimes) the area of HVA. HVA is good, but I'm iffy on whether they have a need for Basics right now.


----------



## Hockey (Jun 25, 2009)

Hastings said:


> Calhoun and Branch county. Kalamazoo as well. Ingham is fire. Washtenaw is limited. Much of the east is fire, and limited opportunities in the north.
> 
> In other words, the Southwest.
> 
> ...



I stopped by Mercy and yeah...I agree...They put you on the wheelchair car for a while.  Sorry, I do have experience, I didn't become an EMT to push a wheelchair around.  Flame me for it, but its my choice.

DVA isn't hiring.  Notta in GenCo is really hiring hiring and if so, no hours.  Lansing-Mason has my app right now so who knows.  I'm going to metro Detroit for Rapid and Star EMS.  May check out some others.  I'd like to hit the SW side of the state but its a distance kinda.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 25, 2009)

If you're going to Oakland County I'd check out Star EMS, Alliance Mobile Health, Community EMS, and Superior Ambulance.

It also looks like Huron Valley Ambulance, Jackson County Ambulance, and                      LCA Adrian are hiring EMT-Basics.


----------



## Hastings (Jun 25, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> I'd like to hit the SW side of the state but its a distance kinda.



Well, it's true, there aren't a lot of opportunities for EMTs east/north of Lansing. If you really want a decent job as a Basic, you may have to make a bit of a move. I had to. But I'm just letting you know that there are places in Michigan where companies are growing/changing so rapidly that they're hiring 8 Basics and 8 Medics about every 2-3 months.

Of those mentioned closer to the greater Lansing area though, JCA, HVA, and Lansing-Mason are the three services I can personally say are solid services. And to the west, LifeCare and Life.

At least, compared to Mercy. Though there is little worse, in my humble opinion.


----------



## redcrossemt (Jun 25, 2009)

There are no full-time openings at HVA for basics or medics, they are hiring part-time though.

I would stay away from Rapid Response and Medic One.

Star and Alliance are both solid companies with good reputations. Community EMS is always hiring, and has been around a long time. Concord EMS is okay, and may be. Healthlink is okay, but isn't hiring full-time basics. 

Private EMS in Wayne County isn't the greatest, but with your experience you'll do fine.


----------



## Hastings (Jun 25, 2009)

redcrossemt said:


> There are no full-time openings at HVA for basics or medics, they are hiring part-time though.
> 
> I would stay away from Rapid Response and Medic One.
> 
> ...



I hear HVA is quite the experience. 

And by that, I mean being written up if you're wearing a long sleeved uniform shirt on a warm day.

What say you?


----------



## Hockey (Jun 25, 2009)

Does Superior Ambulance wear ties?!?!


----------



## Sasha (Jun 25, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> Does Superior Ambulance wear ties?!?!



Apparently, according first row, middle girl, they wear their hair in their faces.

And ties are a terrible idea. Woohoo, one more thing for your patient to strangle you with!


----------



## Hockey (Jun 25, 2009)

How about MedStar


----------



## Hockey (Jun 25, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Apparently, according first row, middle girl, they wear their hair in their faces.
> 
> And ties are a terrible idea. Woohoo, one more thing for your patient to strangle you with!




Shes hawt though


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jun 25, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Apparently, according first row, middle girl, they wear their hair in their faces.
> 
> And ties are a terrible idea. Woohoo, one more thing for your patient to strangle you with!



Not to mention have it tip accidentally into a puddle of something on the ground.

I'm a big proponent of a more utility uniform.  One that you don't mind getting dirty or messed up.  

Below is a pic of some random people from our station.  I'm not sure who they are, because I think it's a really old picture with members no long with us (I'm fairly new myself), but the uniforms are the same.  Dark polo, dark pants, dark boots, shorts optional.  Their uniforms are slightly faded, but you get the idea.

http://www.kvrs.org/uploads/Main/OurSquad/DSC00029.jpg


----------



## Hockey (Jun 27, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> How about MedStar




Bump

Anyone?


----------



## MMiz (Jun 27, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> Bump
> 
> Anyone?


Try calling around.  As far as their website says, they're not hiring right now.  Medstar has emergency contracts, and you can work on an ALS rig (Basic/Medic).

I hate to say it, but in Michigan you'll find that private EMS is pretty much all the same.  If you're looking for the dream EMT-Basic job right now, you're out of luck.  Take what you can get and make the most out of it.


----------



## fortsmithman (Jun 27, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Apparently, according first row, middle girl, they wear their hair in their faces.
> 
> And ties are a terrible idea. Woohoo, one more thing for your patient to strangle you with!


They won't strangle you if you wear a clip on.


----------



## Hastings (Jun 27, 2009)

Again, tons of opportunities in the West. Sometimes you have to be flexible.

People need to stop suggesting there's nothing in Michigan though. They're honestly dying for both EMTs and medics over here. I'm not kidding. Working on Medic/Basic truck for 12 hour shifts, making an average of 6-9 calls in a shift. 14 on the high end, 2 on the low. Emergency 911 calls, and transfers. No wheelchair transfers.


----------



## surname_levi (Jun 27, 2009)

redcrossemt said:


> There are no full-time openings at HVA for basics or medics, they are hiring part-time though.
> 
> I would stay away from Rapid Response and Medic One.
> 
> ...


whats wrong with rapid response? 

when i did my clinicals on an ambulance and rode with concord. the problem theyre having is that the economy is hurting all the private ems services, but i know concord specifically has lot alot of their benefits to employees and im sure it's getting worse.

its really hard to be picky right now for me, if one can get a job anywhere its worth taking and being patient with it for a little bit. and keep look out on whats going on with the other companies. and if the one theyre with is treating them poorly and have an opportunity with another, take it.


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 27, 2009)

Hockey9019 said:


> Does Superior Ambulance wear ties?!?!



Yes, they do.


----------



## Hastings (Jun 27, 2009)

I got mail awhile back asking me to apply to their company. I thought it was a joke.


----------



## Hockey (Jun 27, 2009)

surname_levi said:


> whats wrong with rapid response?
> 
> when i did my clinicals on an ambulance and rode with concord. the problem theyre having is that the economy is hurting all the private ems services, but i know concord specifically has lot alot of their benefits to employees and im sure it's getting worse.
> 
> its really hard to be picky right now for me, if one can get a job anywhere its worth taking and being patient with it for a little bit. and keep look out on whats going on with the other companies. and if the one theyre with is treating them poorly and have an opportunity with another, take it.




They aren't hiring.  Thats whats wrong with them


----------



## Lone Star (Jun 28, 2009)

MMiz said:


> If you're going to Oakland County I'd check out Star EMS, Alliance Mobile Health, Community EMS, and Superior Ambulance.
> 
> It also looks like Huron Valley Ambulance, Jackson County Ambulance, and                      LCA Adrian are hiring EMT-Basics.



Having worked for Community EMS, I can tell you that unless they've done a complete reversal on their business plan and employee retention theories, it's only a 'stepping stone company' for EMT-B.

Granted, they have LSTI, and I'm sure that there's still a employee education reimbursement program in place, there's a high turnover of EMT-B's at that company.

The major 'problem' that I find with Community is that they force you to accept anything they hand down.  If you DARE to disagree, or avail yourself of the grievance process, you WILL lose, and in that case you can NEVER work for Community EMS or it's subsidaries again!  (This includes Regional EMS (Flint), Oakland EMS and others)


----------



## redcrossemt (Jun 28, 2009)

Hastings said:


> I hear HVA is quite the experience.
> 
> And by that, I mean being written up if you're wearing a long sleeved uniform shirt on a warm day.
> 
> What say you?



I would say I've heard similar. HVA and their subsidiaries are very paramilitary-like. I'm not sure that it's entirely a bad thing, though. Their staff and trucks almost always look sharp, they have top notch training opportunities, and have great opportunities for special teams (tactical, USAR, haz-mat, special events/bike).


----------



## Hockey (Jun 30, 2009)

Anyone know any hospitals hiring for ER Techs? Pays pretty good I heard


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 30, 2009)

Could always check Ford...


----------



## Hockey (Jun 30, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Could always check Ford...




Henry Ford?

At least its not the _other one_


----------



## MMiz (Jun 30, 2009)

Hockey said:


> Henry Ford?
> 
> At least its not the _other one_


I'm really lost as to your approach to finding an EMT job.  Post and google all you want, but if I were looking for an EMT-Basic job I'd be calling every place I can.

In Michigan you have a chance getting a job on an ambulance, as an ER-Tech, and also at a doctors office or clinic.  Put this long thread to rest, pick up the phone, and start talking to the people that actually have an answer.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jun 30, 2009)

I believe he is more set an making sure whichever places he applies to are quality agencies, and not one of the thousands of Medicare fraud places.


----------



## Hockey (Jun 30, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I believe he is more set an making sure whichever places he applies to are quality agencies, and not one of the thousands of Medicare fraud places.




Yes


I'm calling driving, going to etc all these different places.  I just don't want to end up somewhere to be screwed by the pooch.  It gets old after a while.  I'm looking for somewhere to settle down and actually make a decent career there.


----------



## MMiz (Jun 30, 2009)

It is my belief that being an EMT-Basic is a job.  If you want a career you really need to get your Paramedic cert.


----------



## SoOhArDsOmIcH (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah Superior wears ties, their pay for basics sucks though.:sad:


----------



## HotelCo (Jun 30, 2009)

SoOhArDsOmIcH said:


> Yeah Superior wears ties, their pay for basics sucks though.:sad:



Places that pay basics well are few and far between.


----------



## SoOhArDsOmIcH (Jun 30, 2009)

Thats true.


----------



## surname_levi (Jul 1, 2009)

SoOhArDsOmIcH said:


> Thats true.


hello romulus neighbor!


----------



## SoOhArDsOmIcH (Jul 3, 2009)

Where in romulus are you? PM me.


----------



## Lone Star (Sep 17, 2009)

Which service is it that still makes you wear ties and has all their cots welded in the 'down position'?

I remember seeing that when I was in Detroit.

Another hospital that I found to have a good reputation is Riverview.  The staff there was friendly, and the docs were always eager to talk to you and teach you something.

If Dr. Mike Woods is there, it's an added bonus!


----------



## MMiz (Sep 19, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> Which service is it that still makes you wear ties and has all their cots welded in the 'down position'?
> 
> I remember seeing that when I was in Detroit.
> 
> ...


You're most likely talking about American Ambulance in Detroit.  Their cots aren't welded in the down position, it's just that they use the really old style two-man cots that don't raise.  You wheel a patient to the back of the ambulance, one person gets on each side, and then you lift.  Only in Detroit.


----------



## Hoofguy (Sep 19, 2009)

Healthlink, part of Oakwood hospital is a decent company. Emergencymedstat in flint I believe is hiring and they will let you pull crazy long shifts from what I understand. Like the above poster said HVA isn't hiring and medic only part time. If you want 911 it's far and few between for emt-b


----------



## Hoofguy (Sep 19, 2009)

MMiz said:


> You're most likely talking about American Ambulance in Detroit.  Their cots aren't welded in the down position, it's just that they use the really old style two-man cots that don't raise.  You wheel a patient to the back of the ambulance, one person gets on each side, and then you lift.  Only in Detroit.



Yeah that's American ambulance alright. They are a trip to see walking in with those stretchers, honestly they look like the meatwagon. They have a constant ad in the paper for employment, I'm sure it's min wage


----------



## rescue99 (Sep 20, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> Which service is it that still makes you wear ties and has all their cots welded in the 'down position'?
> 
> I remember seeing that when I was in Detroit.
> 
> ...



Riverview no longer exists and AA finally got to graduate to the big boy cots!
Superior also has to wear clip on ties <_<


----------



## Lone Star (Sep 30, 2009)

Hoofguy said:


> Healthlink, part of Oakwood hospital is a decent company. Emergencymedstat in flint I believe is hiring and they will let you pull crazy long shifts from what I understand. Like the above poster said HVA isn't hiring and medic only part time. If you want 911 it's far and few between for emt-b



Remember what I said about Community EMS?  

Guess what?  Health Link is a collaboration between.....wait for it.....

*drum roll for effect*

Community EMS and Oakwood Hospital!

There is also a Health Link and Community Ambulance in Ohio....same company.....


----------



## ZVNEMT (Oct 3, 2009)

Hoofguy said:


> Yeah that's American ambulance alright. They are a trip to see walking in with those stretchers, honestly they look like the meatwagon. They have a constant ad in the paper for employment, I'm sure it's min wage



american pays 10/hr... they'll taunt you with a $2 er call bonus after your "probation" is up.. and then no longer provide the bonus... deduct 5 hours pay from 24 hr shift (not including the 1/2 hr deduction for each meal) which in reality are 34 hr shifts. you never know how many hours in a day you will work... might be from 9am-7pm... might be 9-5... occasionally they will have you drive in and tell you that you're not needed, and no they don't care that you drove an hour in traffic to get there... me personally i rolled my explorer on the freeway and fractured my thumb and was expected to show up for the next mornings shift on time.... they own several stryker stretchers... but go out of the way to install the sleds.... 1 crew will be the :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: crew first thing in the morning while the other crews hang out at the station and watch movies until 14:00. no benefits whatsoever. you're expected to mow their lawn and wash their private vehicles, as well as clean up the :censored::censored::censored::censored: they buy at estate auctions.... you know what... monday i'll take some pictures around the station and post em here.... *sorry for the long rant... i get very passionate about hating my current place of employment*


----------



## Micro_87 (Oct 3, 2009)

i have friends that work or have worked for almost (<-- Main word) every private ems company in the greater metro detroit and i can honestly tell you no company is looking for basics now go apply for an ER Tech probably your best bet now. GL in the search


----------



## surname_levi (Oct 5, 2009)

Micro_87 said:


> i have friends that work or have worked for almost (<-- Main word) every private ems company in the greater metro detroit and i can honestly tell you no company is looking for basics now go apply for an ER Tech probably your best bet now. GL in the search



even that may be hard to get right now with only a BLS cert. im sure there are people having to take jobs as an ED tech when they have education to get a higher position.

what i've been reading. IF Michigan pulls out of this economy hit, it may be about 2 years later than when the rest of the country gets under control (that has been the history that has happened previously to MI). but that was because the of the auto industry to get strong again. but now im not sure if the auto industry picks up, that it is going to be out of Detroit. i still read bits of the Detroit Free Press and whatnot, and it seems they are trying to find other ways to bring in money to the state.


----------



## Jody (Oct 6, 2009)

*Emt-b*

Hi everyone I'm also from Michigan ! I have worked in the Veterinary Field for the last ten years and two days ago was laid off. I have been contemplating whether to go to school for EMT-B because I have always wanted to work in the human medical field, Preferable in E.R. atmosphere. But if they job outlook is that bad what would your suggestion be?


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 7, 2009)

Jody said:


> Hi everyone I'm also from Michigan ! I have worked in the Veterinary Field for the last ten years and two days ago was laid off. I have been contemplating whether to go to school for EMT-B because I have always wanted to work in the human medical field, Preferable in E.R. atmosphere. But if they job outlook is that bad what would your suggestion be?



Nursing.


----------



## jason32404 (Dec 4, 2009)

*EMT B  JOB*

a  buddy of mine was hired by harbor light, its a salvation army ran drug rehab center in Macomb,  anyway they start basics at 10 an hour he gets all the hours he wants,  but has no life.  He told me they are hiring


----------

